# SP 4-6-0 #8



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know the driver size on the loco?

Thanks


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

43", I think. 
I have the drawing somewhere. 

I built #9 many years ago, #8 is close to completion but been that way for 12 years or so.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm with Dave, 43"... 

Dave any pictures of your beast? I'd like to build one in 1:29, it'll probably be twelve years before I get to it though. 

Michael


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

1:29? 
Using what track? 

Using "0" it will be mighty close. 

There was a shot or two in the feature in GR they did on my RR. 
Had it out hauling the Business Car. 

I don't know if I have any digital shots....I'll look.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

According to this web site, SPNG #9 had 44" drivers. I believe nos. 8 and 9 were twins, so if that was the case, the drivers should be the same diameter, at least as delivered. It was common for drivers to "slim down" a bit as the wheels were turned on the wheel lathes through various shoppings. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I need 42" drivers and they upcoming Accucraft 460 drivers will be a hair off so I will be using them. Ill just have to modify the counterweights on a couple of the axles


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

8 and 9 were not twins. That is one of the reasons for delay on this project from Accucraft. Original assumption was they WERE twins, but far too many major differences were discovered and the project was changed to be accurate for each loco as much as possible. 

Jonathan


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not twins, but close. 
And, if one follows the engines over their lifespans, they aren't the same from one shopping to the next. 

Driver diameter is one of those "what day, what year, morning or afternoon?" deals. 
What was the original tire size, how often were they turned..... 

Just follow headlights/mounts/placements on #9 if you want a headache.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks. Hard to tell the differences from the few photos I have here of them. Wasn't 100% positive given the different build dates, but railroads were known to buy 2nd-hand locos, then later ask Baldwin (or whoever) to build a new one to the same drawings. (EBT's 2nd #5 is one such example, built to the same drawings as their #9, which came 2nd-hand from a railroad in Montana.) 

I've always found it fascinating how much locomotives changed over their lives. We tend to think of them as fairly static in terms of the details, but parts often came and went like fleas on a dog. It's actually very liberating from a modeler's perspective. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And, the SP shops dropped (and broke) the smokebox front on 9.....so the one on it now is a shop-built replacement. 
Look at photos of the tender on 9......with and without backup light, with and without toolbox.... 

8,9 and 18 had different tender railings, different side steps on the tanks, 18 was Walschaerts, 8 has a shorter running board than 9, I think there is a dome difference between 8 and 9....I have a full color print on the wall of the shop of #9 on the turntable at Laws, with brass domes, cabbage stack, square oil headlight, brass on cylinders (have to see the picture again to see how much), I know why, but it's fun to poke folks with it who think they know everything. 

Oh, and 18 has the loco and tender separated now.....bunker oil heated and drained from tender.....tender undergoing restoration....


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting SPNG tidbits Dave.... Thanks for sharing; please continue..... 

What issue of GR was your pike featured? Buisness car, Esmerelda? 

I haven't decided what I'm going to do with 1:29 scale and #9, as you note O gauge is close. If I get to the project in the near future I'll likely build the loco with 1:29 scale dimensions less the drive and use 45mm track. I figure I can change the drive out later for 36" rail. 

Michael


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

We have some SP Narrow Gauge Fans. Cool!!!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I grew up in Bishop....halfway between Laws and Bishop, to be precise. 

We rode our bikes out to Laws every chance. 
NO caretaker. 
NO fences. 
No buildings other than station and pumphouse. 
I've been INSIDE the water tank (now kindling) more time than I can remember. 
Climbed to the top and down the ladder inside. 

Used to run down the roofwalks of the cars. 

Rotate the turntable around and around.... 

One of those things that becomes important to you.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dave, 

Wow, how interesting! Life was grand when I was young too, lots of fond memories exploring... I grew up in Southern California, have family all over; Ventura, Ojai, Valencia, Saugus, Newhall, Valencia. 

I only recently became interested in SPNG, I have always been an SP fan... Just never was intrigued previously, starting about six months ago I started collecting information and books on SPNG's band of misfits... The reading has been very informative... 

Michael


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

If you want to see the 18 as it is now look at the pics I posted on the NGDF from out last work day up there last month.There are two posts from me. Click here to see.

I volunteer onmy time to work on it. Things are moving along quickly now. 



I wish Accucraft had done the 18. Im trying to convince a friend to build one in 1:20.3.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like, with all those variants, no one will agree on what the Accu model represents.
Makes good "rivet counter's" forum fodder.

SP fans should be happy they have a reasonable facsimile of the model.
I just recieved the book "SP NG Locomotives and Freight Equipment" by Robert A. Bader, if anyone needs any more info.
Of course, it might be controversial and incorrect.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The "SP NG Locomotives and Freight Equipment" is a NEW book offering, I recently acquired it too. I haven’t had time to read it yet, but it looks promising. 

It’s crazy how many books one can find if they dig deep enough, I have found many books written about SP NG as well as the original NG railroads swallowed up by SP… 

FWIW: I have earnestly looked for any books on SP NG and have accumulated a nice collection of same; I too am willing to share information to all who have interest. 

Michael


----------

